# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  گروه جاوا

## arsham9

سلام و عرض ادب، 
من تازه جاوا رو شروع کردم ، روی بحث  SE , EE دارم کار میکنم، لطفا گروه های جاوا رو که بصورت آموزشی و رفع اشکال هست رو معرفی بفرمایید.
 ممنون

----------


## سینااکبری

امیدوارم در یادگیری و کار موفق باشی.
من دوسال دارم دست و پا شیکسته برنامه نویسی جاوا رو یاد میگیرم و تا الآن نمیدونم چرا ولی، حتی 50 درصد مقدمات رو هم یاد نگرفتم و تنها دلیلش ضعیف بودن انگلیسیمه. اگر شما انگلیستون خوبه حتما تو http://stackoverflow.com عضو بشین و تو اونجا رفع اشکال و... کنید.

----------


## Sina.iRoid

> سلام و عرض ادب، 
> من تازه جاوا رو شروع کردم ، روی بحث  SE , EE دارم کار میکنم، لطفا گروه  های جاوا رو که بصورت آموزشی و رفع اشکال هست رو معرفی بفرمایید.
>  ممنون


سلام. همانطور که دوست عزیزمون جناب آقای سینا اکبری فرمودند، انگلیسی بسیار مهم است و اگر زبان انگلیسیتون قوی نیست، حتما به فکر تقویتش باشید. برای خواندن مطالب فنی، خیلی نیاز نیست که به کلاس زبان بروید، فقط کافی‌ست یکی دو تا کتاب را به زبان انگلیسی مطالعه کنید، کم کم با اصطلاحات آشنا می‌شوید و بعد از اون راحت کتاب‌های فنی و مطالعه می‌کنید.

در مورد یادگیری جاوا، ابتدا پیشنهاد می‌کنم که پله پله مفاهیم و مطالعه کنید. یعنی شما ابتدا JavaSE و خوب مطالعه کنید، بعدا به سراغ JavaEE بروید. بنده یک منبع فارسی زبان خوب به شما معرفی می‌کنم. سایتی است با نام جاوا کاپ که در زمینه‌ی جاوا فعالیت می‌کند. این سایت یک دوره‌ی کامل ویدئویی آموزش برنامه نویسی جاوا را به صورت رایگان منتشر کرده است که آموزش‌ها از کیفیت بسیار بالایی برخوردار است. مدرس این دوره جناب آقای صادق علی اکبری است که ایشون دکترای نرم افزار از دانشگاه شریف و دارند که بسیار فرد با سوادی هستند. بنده پیشنهاد می‌کنم که آموزش‌های این دوره رُ با دقت تمام مشاهده کنید. همچنین در این سایت راهنمایی‌هایی برای ادامه‌ی جاوا هم دارد. به بخش آموزش مراجعه کنید و تمام مطالب و با دقت مطالعه کنید. همچنین آزمونی هم برگذار می‌کند که مورد تایید بسیاری از شرکت‌های برنامه نویسی است. به سایت مراجعه کنید، دقیقا متوجه می‌شوید.

بنده بسیار در مورد کلاس‌های آموزشی‌ای که حضوری برگذار می‌شود تحقیق کردم، به جرات می‌گم که دوره‌ی جاوا کاپ، یکی از بهترین دوره‌ها است. یعنی اگر شما بخواهید دوره‌ای با این کیفیت و در کلاس‌های حضوری ثبت نام کنید، چیزی در حدود یک میلیون تومان باید پرداخت کنید. این نکته رُ از این جهت گفتم، که یک موقع فکر نکنید که چون دوره به صورت رایگان منتشر می‌شود، کیفیت ندارد. سیاست‌هایی پشت این کار است که اگر به سایت مراجعه کنید، متوجه می‌شوید.
امیدوارم که موفق باشید :)

----------


## arsham9

ممنون از نظرات دوستان
الان تا بحث مقدماتی شی گرایی پیش رفتم. پند تا مشکل دارم آیا گروه تلگرامی هست بتونیم از اونجا ها هم استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## javadkhof

سلام
اگه  هنوز دنباله  گروه  برایه  حل مشکل یا سوال  پرسیدن هستی 

این یه  گروه  دوستانس  چند تا مون  جاوا  ار می کنیم  سوالی داشتی در خدمتیم :)‌

 @irprogrammers

----------


## farhad20x

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید من هم مانند دوستان جاوا رو تازه شروع کردم یعنی از دات نت کلا کوچ کردم به این سمت فقط یه سوالی سخت منو مشغول کرده که چرا واقعا چرا پروگرمرهای وطنی جاوا در بخش آموزش و رفع اشکال حتی ترجمه متون انگلیسی به فارسی زبان جاوا در فضای مجازی کم تحرکن اگر بعضی سایتها که آموزش جاوا رو به صورت رایگان در اختیار عموم قرار نمیدادن (تعداشون از انگشتان یه دست کمه) وقعا خدا میدونه جاوا کی قرار بود همه گیر بشه(تو ایران) از وقتی کد نویسی با جاوا رو شروع کردم واقعا عاشق این زبان شدم یکی از دلایلش جهانی بودنشه حالا بعضی دوستان ممکنه بگن آقا جاوا در ایران هم همه گیر شده!! خیر این طور نیست در ایران هنوز دات نت تو بازار داره جولان میده (یکی از دلایلش عدم قانون کپی رایته) یه نگاه گذرا به فضای اینترنت حرف منو تصدیق میکنه لپ کلام رو عرض کنم اساتید جاوا باید دست به کار بشن و تحرک بیشتری به این زبان جهانی بدن(حداقل در انجمن این سایت) با آموزش های رایگان و ..... و از سایت برنامه نویس توقع بیشتری میره تا در این بخش که بسیار مهمه فعالیت بیشتری کنن ممنون.

----------

